# Seeded bread recipes



## Carina1962 (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone know of a recipe for any kind of seeded bread to make in a bread machine?


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Carina,

I use a bread mix for seeded loaf - cook on rapid bake - its perfect! It feels like cheating a bit but the bread is so nice I have to bake one a week for my son too. Can be bought in tesco, asda or sainsburys. I have a panasonic breadmaker and swear by it compared to others I have had.


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks Lucy123 for that, sorry what is the bread mix called that i'm looking for?


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Wrights mixed grain.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, this is a bit late, but can your bread machine make rye/spelt bread?

If so, I have just made a seeded spelt loaf in mine (with linseeds, poppy & sesame seeds). The resulting loaf has a flat or sunken top (and my results agreed with that!).

Yeast --> 1.5 tsp
Spelt flour --> 400g
Honey --> 1 tsp
Olive Oil --> 2 tbsp
Salt --> 1 tsp
Linseeds --> 3 tbsp
Poppy Seeds --> 2 tbsp
Sesame Seeds --> 2 tbsp
Water --> 300ml

Andy


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks for that Andy, recipe sounds good so will try it out in my machine this weekend


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Carina, does your machine have a rye blade though. I did try mine in a normal blade panasonic and it wasn't too bad so always worth a try.


----------

